# Bellator 183: All Fights Discussion + Credits to be Won!



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

*MAIN CARD*

Ben Henderson vs. Patricky Freire
Roy Nelson vs. Javy Ayala
Lorenz Larkin vs. Paul Daley
Adam Piccolotti vs. Goiti Yamauchi
Aaron Pico vs. Justin Linn

*
UNDERCARD*

Brooke Mayo vs. Kaytlin Neil
Ricardo Vasquez vs. Justin Tenedora
Mike Ortega vs. Tony Johnson
Brandon Laroco vs. Gaston Bolanos
Corina Herrera vs. Jaymee Nievara
Luis Jauregui vs. J.J. Okanovich
Anthony Castrejon vs. Daniel Gonzalez

----------------------------------------------------​
Competition - Pick one winner from each fight on the main card.

3 correct answers = 1m Credits
4 correct answers = 3m Credits
5 correct answers = 5m Credits

In the event of a fight being cancelled, ruled a draw or NC, I will count it as a correct prediction.

Good Luck!


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

What a great card, all the fights bar the main event delivered imo.

Man, Paul Daley. Larkin might not have gone down from the initial left but he didn't have a clue where he was, he was just standing there with his arms down waiting to be finished.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911878929027354625
Congrats to Hit who won 1 million credits and to MMAGuru who lived up to his name by correctly predicting all 5.

Winners paid.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I was on the fence with Daley-Larkin, obviously I'm a huge fan of my countryman Daley but this is arguably the best win of his career in terms of Larkin being a big name reputable opponent. Kampmann might have something to say about that though.

:thumb01:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

UKMMAGURU said:


> I was on the fence with Daley-Larkin, obviously I'm a huge fan of my countryman Daley but this is arguably the best win of his career in terms of Larkin being a big name reputable opponent. Kampmann might have something to say about that though.
> 
> :thumb01:


I thought Lorenz was going to be the next big thing at WW, looks like I was wrong.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Spite said:


> I thought Lorenz was going to be the next big thing at WW, looks like I was wrong.


You might be a tad sharp to jump to that conclusion, his two Bellator losses are to a Daley left hook and a massively underrated Douglas Lima, as Lima will show when he faces Rory MacDonald in January.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

UKMMAGURU said:


> You might be a tad sharp to jump to that conclusion, his two Bellator losses are to a Daley left hook and a massively underrated Douglas Lima, as Lima will show when he faces Rory MacDonald in January.


Larkin is very talented but inconsistent. He made a big mistake against Daley, I can only put it down to a lack of concentration, but after he ducked the spinning back fist he let his right hand hang and got caught badly. It was kinda a rookie mistake imo. He's lucky Daleys follow up shots never landed cleanly or he might have been carried out on a stretcher. Up until that point he was winning the fight.

I agree Lima is underrated but I don't think he is as good as Rory.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Spite said:


> Larkin is very talented but inconsistent. He made a big mistake against Daley, I can only put it down to a lack of concentration, but after he ducked the spinning back fist he let his right hand hang and got caught badly. It was kinda a rookie mistake imo. He's lucky Daleys follow up shots never landed cleanly or he might have been carried out on a stretcher. Up until that point he was winning the fight.
> 
> I agree Lima is underrated but I don't think he is as good as Rory.


He will give Rory a war that's for sure. If we put a poll closer to time you can almost bet your balls Rory would take at least 80% of that vote. Lima beats Lawler imo.. I'd say Rory is a better all rounder than Lawler but couldn't initiate his wrestling when they fought each other, we'll see how they (Rory and Lima) match up but don't be surprised if you see Rory scrambling for TDs.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

UKMMAGURU said:


> He will give Rory a war that's for sure. If we put a poll closer to time you can almost bet your balls Rory would take at least 80% of that vote. Lima beats Lawler imo.. I'd say Rory is a better all rounder than Lawler but couldn't initiate his wrestling when they fought each other, we'll see how they (Rory and Lima) match up but don't be surprised if you see Rory scrambling for TDs.


We'll see. Hope they make the fight quickly.

Really been enjoying the Bellator shows lately, I think they are almost on par with Strikeforce before the UFC took them over. It should be an interesting few years if they continue to build their brand.


----------



## legcramp (Aug 7, 2016)

They don't have Kimbo though so almost as good as Strikeforce


----------

